# My Frankenstein Prop



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is my Frankenstein Prop. Being I big fan of the movies I always wanted to make a prop. Here he is.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool! I like it a lot. What did you use to build the body? Any pictures of construction?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very good! Have you considered the stereotypical turtleneck?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Southern,

Every haunt should have a Frankenstein. Nice job you did on a difficult figure to build. I also like the hands you used, where did you get them?


----------



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the nice replys guys and gals....Yeah I took a couple of pics of the construction of the body but not really a how to...I thought about that after I had already constructed Franky and had his clothes perfect. I thought man, I should have done a how to. Hahaha. I am in the middle of doing my website ...so I will have those pics up soon. Its the basic pvc body structure. And as far as the turtle neck goes...no ...I havent completely finished him...I am going to make a paper mache type upper torso to cover up the duct tape. And as far as the hands go ....I dont know...my girlfriends mother bought them for me last halloween half off at some store...I think they are the creepy hands you can get at k mart...walmart...other halloween chains. I like them and they fit perfectly for this prop.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

In the light, I kind of like how you can see what TOTs might believe is a HUMAN neck. Then you can scare them while they decide if it is a real person or not!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great Job Southerndownfan! He is HUGE!!!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

What a friendly looking guy! He looks a little tired, though... like he needs some coffee. Mmmmmm... coffee...


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I Love Him!......


----------

